# first shield trio flea and tick medicine!



## Gatsby (Jul 14, 2009)

Has anyone used First Shield Trio from Banfield?
I used it on my chihuahua for the second time and he is having a reaction to it. He is rubbing his head on the floor and pacing around and then got really sluggish and is just laying around....

Does anyone know about this flea and tick prevention or have advice


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Your puppy needs to be seen by the vet immediately!! Insecticides are poison. Plain and simple. And the one you used is a neuro-toxin. Your puppy could die, please get to the vet NOW!


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

just from googling the medicine name, it seems that there are a lot of dogs that get sick from it. Hope that your pup is okay!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Any news on your little one, I hope he is OK.


----------



## Gatsby (Jul 14, 2009)

Gatsby is fine. I took back the medicine and will no longer be using it. 
Does anyone have any advise and a good flea and tick monthly prevention?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Frontline Plus. Don't bathe him 2 days before or 2 days after. I only use it 
every 3 months. Since Gatsby has had a reaction, I would wait a few 
months before applying anything else. And, test a small amount before using 
an entire dose. Be sure to get your Vet's approval as well. If you can't use 
a preventative because of his reaction, you can use nonchemical methods. 
There was a thread posted here about that recently.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am glad he is okay. So many pet owners do not realize the dangers of these over the counter flea shampoos, flea dips, sprays and spot treatments. It should be against the law to sale them but sadly it is not :-(


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i use advantix  it was a little below $60 at petsmart, totally worth it though since dexter got a tick recently before i ever used those kinda things on him...crazy stuff


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I don't use any flee treatment, I pick them off. I just hear so many bad things about the treatments.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I use Frontline Plus on the border collies with good results. I use Advantage Multi on Lilo which is both flea control and heartworm prevention. So far no issues with either.


----------

